
In India, don't hate the matchmaker - elsewhen
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-08-02/netflix-s-indian-matchmaking-is-only-too-accurate
======
known
Casteism is a an Organized mafia in India since 700 BC in
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rigveda](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rigveda)

Which Caste is looting India?
[https://archive.is/p1ERv](https://archive.is/p1ERv)

    
    
        BRAHMIN SCANDALS
    
        Manjit Singh Makhani Punjab Basmati Rice = $50 Million
        Cafe Coffee Day = $270 Million
        Rana Kapoor (YES Bank) = $1.35 Billion
        Uday Desai Frost International = $500 Million
        P K Tewari Pixion Media = $370 Million
        Karvy = $155 Million
        Devika Rani ESI = $28 Million
        Naresh Goyal Jet Airways = $1.9 Billion
        Chanda Kochhar ICICI = $6.14 Billion
        Ravi Parthasarathy IL&FS = $90 Million
        Nirmala Sitaraman RAFALE = $10 Billion
        Ravi BSE = $90 Million
        DPIL = $400 Million
        Arun Kaul UCO Bank = $96 Million
        Usha Ananthasubramanian Allahabad Bank = $2 Billion
        Shikha Sharma Axis Bank = $2 Billion
        AgriGold = $980 Million
        Techomac = $921 Million
        Basil International = $530 Million
        Sahara scandal = $9 Billion
        Saradha scandal = $6 Billion
        Common Wealth Games = $12 Billion
        DDCA = $14 Million
        Pixion Media = $100 Million
        Surya Pharma = $100 Million
        Electrotherm India Limited = $332 Million
        Vijay Mallya = $1.3 Billion
        Winsome Diamond = $400 Million
        Surya Vinayak Industries = $210 Million
        Coal scandal = $40 Billion
        Jayalalithaa = $6 Billion
        IGI Airport = $32 Billion
        DIAL Scam = $25 Billion
        Granite scandal = $2.8 Billion
        Maharashtra Irrigation scandal = $12 Billion
        Karnataka Wakf Board Land scandal = $39 Billion
        Central Excise Duty fraud = $3.82 Billion
        Highway scandal = $13.97 Million
        Gift scandal = $100,000
        Flying Club fraud = $38 Million
        Arvind Joshi and Tinu Joshi = $50 Million
        Obsolete French Fighter Jets = $11 Billion
        Goa mining scandal by Laxmikant Parsekar = $20 Billion
        Kashyap EPFO scandal = $118 Million
        ISRO-Devas = $300 Million
        Cash-for-votes = $715,000
        2G spectrum = $6.9 Billion
        Commonwealth Games = $15.5 Billion
        LIC Housing Loan scandal = $200 Million
        Belekeri port = $12 Billion
        UIDAI = $1 Billion
        Scorpene Deal = $175 Million
        Barak Missile = $200 Million
        Cobbler scandal = $214 Million
        Sukh Ram = $5 Million
        SNC Lavalin = $10 Million
        Bhansali = $200 Million
        Pickle bribes = $20,000
        Indian Bank = $260 Million
        Bofors = $400 Million
        HDW commissions = $4 Million
        Haridas Mundhra = $10 Million
        Teja loans = $5 Million
        BHU = $100,000
        Jeep scandal = $160,000
    

BANIA SCANDALS

    
    
        Parekh Alluminex = $613 Million
        Nirav Modi = $2 Billion
        Rotomac Bank by Kothari = $570 Million
        Ambani = $15 Billion
        Murli Industries = $135 Million
        Kemrock Industries = $140 Million
        Varun Industries = $183 Million
        Zoom Developers = $275 Million
        Forever Precious Jewellery = $200 Million
        Corporate Ispat Alloys = $205 Million
        Vodafone Scandal = $1.9 Billion
        Kinetic Finance scandal = $34 Million
        Ultra Mega Power Projects scandal = $5 Million
        Gujarat PSU = $3.39 Billion
        Pulse scandal = $200,000
        IPL Cricket = $8 Billion
        Ketan Parekh = $200 Million
        Calcutta Stock Exchange = $2 Million
        Harshad Mehta = $800 Million
        Nagarwala = $1 Million
        Kuo oil scandal = $440,000
        Himachal PPE by Dr AK Gupta = $135,000
    

KSHATRIYA SCANDALS

    
    
        GVK / MIAL = $135 Million
        Chandrababu Naidu/Ahmed Patel Hawala DHLF = $280 Million
        DHLF = $2 Billion
        Totem Infrastructure = $614 Million
        Deccan Chronicle = $100 Million
        Orchid Chemicals = $150 Million
        Jaganmohan Reddy = $15 Billion
        Andhra Pradesh land scandal = $20 Billion
        Maharashtra stamp duty scandal = $126 Million
        Punjab paddy scandal = $3.59 Million
        Bellary mines scandal = $3.2 Billion
        Adarsh Housing Society
        Lavasa = $80 Million
        APIIIC = $2 Billion
        Vasundhara Raje land scandal = $4.4 Billion
        Satyam = $1 Billion
        Natwar Singh = $10 Billion
        Advani Hawala = $18 Million
    

BC/SC/ST SCANDALS

    
    
        Uttar Pradesh Food Grain = $4.4 Million
        Bihar fodder = $150 Million
        NHRM = $1.5 Billion
        Noida Corporation = $40 Million
        Madhu Koda = $610 Million
        Taj corridor = $44 Million
        Gegong Apang PDS = $1.5 Billion
    

MUSLIMS

    
    
        PMC Bank= $841 Million
        Kanishk Gold= $162 Million
        Sterling Oil = $500 Million
        S Kumars = $254 Million
        Kashmir Cricket Association scandal = $10 Million
        Hasan Ali Khan = $8 Billion
        Telgi scandal = $4.46 Billion
        Sugar import = $130 Million
        Antulay = $6 Million

